# Help - Water Pump Leaking



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We are at an RV park in Columbus, MT and I noticed the carpet next to the bed was damp and not sure what was causing it. After some investigation, it turns out that the water pump is leaking from the threads on the output side of the water pump, which is located on the other side of the wall from the front bedroom. We are are using the city water connection, so I disconnected the hose from the trailer and tightened up the connection, reconnected the supply hose and it still leaks. I figured that the nylon threads on the connector may not be matching up with those on the water pump so I then wrapped the threads with teflon tape using 5 wraps in a clockwise position and reconnected the line and it is still leaking. I bought a new T- connection in Billings and swapped it out with the old one, and it still leaks. We are living in the Outback till we close on our house at the end of October. I am not sure what the next fix is other than maybe spraying it with some of that Flexseal stuff, but that might be to permanent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dont use nylon tape, that will only help water leak.

Check threads for damage.

You might be able to replace just the motor with the threads, but maybe not. Here is a link to a YouTube video I did for a replace water pump we did.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper,

Thank you for the reply and the video. I have currently just bypassed the pump, since we are on a city water connection. I decided to connect the input line to the trailer main line using an elbow connector and it works great. I really liked the demonstration of the pump in the video and I plan on doing that to my existing pump in the spring in order to troubleshoot the leak at the threads on the output side.

ALASKA PFLOCK


----------

